# SAREX 12 Val-d’Or, Quebec



## tomahawk6 (20 Sep 2012)

SAREX 2012 Launches in Val-d'Or, Quebec

RCAF NR 12.019 - September 17, 2012

8 WING/CFB TRENTON, Ont. – The Canadian Forces launched its annual national Search and Rescue exercise (SAREX) in Val-d’Or, Quebec yesterday. The exercise will continue until September 22.

SAREX 2012 brings together Search and Rescue (SAR) units from across Canada in a challenging setting to test participants and maintain medical, search, rescue, parachute accuracy skills and to engage in team spirit. In addition, the exercise will serve as an opportunity to train or upgrade qualifications of pilots, flight engineers, search and rescue technicians, load masters, air combat systems officers and maintenance personnel.

"Canadian Forces search and rescue technicians are admired for their tremendous skill in carrying out life-saving missions on land and at sea in very challenging conditions,” said the Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence. “Working with the RCMP, the Canadian Coast Guard, and a network of partners, they do it all for the safety and security of others."

National and provincial agencies such as the Civil Air Search and Rescue Association, Sauvetage et recherche aérienne du Québec, Sûreté du Québec, and the Canadian Coast Guard are participating in SAREX 2012.

Training will enhance interoperability and communication among agencies. Each team will be required to work jointly to perform rescues, over the course of the five-day exercise, in three simulated scenarios:
injured climbers in Aiguebelle Provincial Park;
a crew aboard a drifting vessel on fire on Lake Preissac; and
a reported overdue aircraft after dark. 

Teams from different aircraft will have to work together to rescue survivors and achieve their missions. All flights will be based out of the Val-d’Or Airport and crews will work within a 400-kilometre radius of the city.

“Providing immediate SAR response to Canadians is a national priority, which makes it critical that SAR units conduct realistic training,” says Lieutenant-General André Deschamps, Commander of the Royal Canadian Air Force. “SAREX 2012 is intended to provide excellent training while contributing to public awareness and interoperability with provincial and national agencies.”

The nation’s SAR readiness posture will be maintained as per normal by the rescue units across Canada while this exercise takes place. In the event of a major distress or nearby request for help, the exercise will be suspended in order to respond to the call.


----------



## JorgSlice (20 Sep 2012)

Those are some awesome shots!

Keep up the good work gentlemen!


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Sep 2012)

> Participants at this year’s national Search and Rescue Exercise (SAREX 2012) were called to action on September 19 when Canadian Forces (CF) personnel were launched to search for a missing woman.
> 
> The CF are conducting SAREX 2012 in Val-d’Or, Qué., from September 16 to 22, 2012.
> 
> ...


RCAF Info-machine, 21 Sept 12


----------



## tomahawk6 (22 Sep 2012)

Fantastic story.


----------



## TN2IC (22 Sep 2012)

Tomahawk.. where do you get this information from? You always post some good topics on the CF.


----------



## tomahawk6 (23 Sep 2012)

The images can be found on the DND combat camera site.


----------



## Ciskman (28 Sep 2012)

A great Combat Camera video of SAREX to go along with this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MV0-QhnLFEA&feature=youtu.be


----------

